# Miami Day Three



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Another fine day in Cigar central, started the day off at El Ray de Los Habanos (Pepin) - Unbelievable let down, the front of the place where they sell product had only about 8 boxes none of which I was interested in. I proceeded to introduce myself and the CigarLive forum and the shop manager wasn't interested and when asked if I could look around or have a tour he declined and said that they would need a license for that. I explained that the other manufacturers were happy to do it (his neighbor is La Gloria Cubana -see day one) he said sorry and walked away, as did I without any purchase....and a rather poor taste (has Pepin grown to fast and has forgot how his growth was funded? Someone may need to ask him or his children next time they see them). Next off to Padron what a difference this was. I was greeted by a receptionist and brought Cuban Coffee while they went for a tour guide, Marcos Soto Padron came and met me and personnally showed me around. 
They receive the cigars in bulk from their factory, they do not roll in Miami only sort and box the 64/26 series. Notice in the back of one of the pics a very large freezer. As a precaution they freeze all the cigars for three days at -20degF then into the humidor for three weeks before sorting and boxing. Marcos said they will not tolorate beatles in their product. VERY HIGH QC at Padron. I made a contributory purchase of a box of Principe Maduros and was off to some B&M's Cigar9 suggested. The first was Stogies in Kendall, the host Mario was quite the charactor and a gracious host. He was feeding a couple of regulars while I was there - a regular by the name Ben (no not me) joined the forum while I was there from his PDA Smart Phone. I spent a couple of hours with them smoked an Ashton ESG Robusto and a Diamond Crown Maxima Robusto from his shop while there. About a mile away was The Cigar Jewel (I think) Their selection was just average but I did get a Graycliff Purple Salomon there. There was not anything going on there and I didn't stay long nor did I take any pics. Next I looked for a lounge on Coral Way but never found it and proceded to Sabor Havana's Coral Gabels shop and spent the remainder of the day there - a very lively place with Law students studying in one corner and several people playing dominos and others in the leather chairs watching the sites pass by and the flat screen LCD TV above the front windows. Had a Camacho Coyolar Perfecto, a LFD Cabinet Ligero 500, and a 601 Red Toro to round out the day. I need to mention that Gene from Day two showed up later in the day and put my purchases on his tab. So I guess I was bombed in Miami from a BOTL who has not joined yet. Gene, if you join you will get a bombing award for your first post.....Thanks again Gene and again to Luis for being a great host (Luis - now HavanaLou on this forum was working this store on Monday and at the Doral store on Sunday). Tomorrro this all ends and I will be sorry to go as I have made friends of the BOTL's here. 

I think my poor camera is having image stabilization problems many of the photos came out blurry and I did not post all of them. :sorry:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Gets better each day - alway look forward to your posts. Looks like an incredible trip!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

The more I hear about Padron, the more I like them.

Thanks for all the pics and reporting!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

You just gotta love Padron! IMO, they make the tastiest cigars in the world bar-none, and still have fantastic customer service. Keep the pictures coming...I'm loving living vicariously through you.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

What a great trip--Padron is the best


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great stuff. I really like the picture of the hammer at Padron. I want to go down there to see all the places you have seen one day soon. Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

man i wanna go so bad. it looks like botl heaven


----------



## HavanaLou (Apr 14, 2008)

Its was great havin Ben over again I hope all of you come down and hang real soon!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Being it in the Padron shop, Was the mark up pretty high? or was it about average? Just wondering.

But seriously, i love reading about hospitality when people go places nowadays because no one seems to have it anymore. Im glad you got it.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome thanks for sharing


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pictures! Darn - I need a larger humidor - the ones in the pics are fantastic.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Being it in the Padron shop, Was the mark up pretty high? or was it about average? Just wondering.
> 
> But seriously, i love reading about hospitality when people go places nowadays because no one seems to have it anymore. Im glad you got it.


Sorry about pushing my way in on this one Jonjon.. My boy picked me up a box of the 80th and #35 maddies while he was there.. The 80's were $240 and tax and the #35 were not marked up (I have the receipt somewhere, but know that they were not)..

I wanted some 26 Torpedoes and #9's, but they didn't have any boxes at that time.. Before my boy left, the receptionist stopped him and gave him a handful (fingers, no thumbs) of them for the road..

Now thats what I call service and hospitality!!

I told bonehead that he should have taken her to lunch, but like his 'daddy' was shy-boy for the day..:wazzapp:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing all the great pics. Looks like you're having the time of your life, and meeting some fine BOTL. 

You are right, Padron is a class act!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Greysmoke,

Man, I wish I could be on the same tour.. Cigar9 sent me the same info and it didn't let my boy down either..

Great smokes, too!


That sucks about El Rey.. Must have been the day, cause my boy said he got alot of love there.. They gave him a shirt, but no tour..

He said El Credito (and of course Padron) was awesome..


Any news about Padilla down there?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those pics make me want to go work there.very nice,wish i was there


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that was really nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks like your having a great trip.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experiance with us!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great pics ... sounds like a great time. I would expect no less from the Padrons. They always come across as very nice people.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

yea Mario at Stogie's that guy is a character alright..but he is a good guy. 
he changes the shop ( every few weeks ) so it is like walking into a new B&M everytime i go there.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

WoW that sounds a really fun trip. They are one of the best!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

> I think my poor camera is having image stabilization problems many of the photos came out blurry and I did not post all of them. :sorry:


Turn on the damn flash and you won't have blurry pics!! Sheesh! 

Oh... yeah... and F$%! Pepin. I'm not smoking any more of his cigars.:errrr:

(after the next 1000 or so, that is)

p.s. I am very jealous, but you'll pay your dues having to go back to Norway. :lol:


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I feel a CL Roadtrip in the works!!!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds great, and a good time.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Being it in the Padron shop, Was the mark up pretty high? or was it about average? Just wondering.
> 
> But seriously, i love reading about hospitality when people go places nowadays because no one seems to have it anymore. Im glad you got it.


They were $199 + Tax


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------

